# December Photo Contest-Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, I almost posted the poll without the pictures and each and every one was special. Please vote for all your favorites.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

There are so many great photos of goldens with their friends and families that it will be tough to choose this month. Thanks to everyone who submitted these wonderful photos!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

16 votes so far.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

As always tough choices. Thanks to all of the entries. 

Please vote


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted, wonderful photos!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We are up to 28 votes so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of great pictures this month and there's still time to vote before the poll closes on *Wednesday, 12-28-2016* at *07:08 PM.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 30 Votes in so far. 

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you like. 


*Voting ends Wednesday, December 28th @ 7:08 PM ET. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet? There's still time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*35* Votes in so far. 

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections.
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

*Voting ends Wednesday, December 28th! *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to vote before Wednesday at 7:08 pm.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We do have 40 votes so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a busy time of year, please don't forget to vote before *Wednesday* *12-28-2016* at *07:08 PM!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

43 votes and counting..........

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you like. 
*
Voting ends tomorrow-Wednesday, December 28th @ 7:08 PM. *

Don't miss out!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just one more day to vote! Contest closes tomorrow at 7:08pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today *is the last day to cast your Vote in the December Photo Contest. 

*Voting poll closes Today at 7:08 PM ET. *

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) from our members Goldens and their Families. It's a multiple choice poll so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

50 Votes in Yay!!!!! There's still time to vote if you haven't. 

*The voting poll closes tonight at 7:08 PM ET.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*take a minute to vote before time runs out tonight just after 7pm.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to ceegee, the winner for this month's contest.
All the pics were great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Ceegee, beautiful picture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ceegee*

Ceegee: A huge Congratulations! What a TOUCHING picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ceegee - your picture should be framed if it isn't already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

